# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Singapore giá rẻ

## greencanaltraver40

Lịch Trình : Hà Nội - Singapore - Hà Nội, Thời gian : 4 Ngày / 3 Đêm,  Giá  : 559 USD







*Giá tour bao gồm:* 

- Phí tham quan các điểm                    
- Khách sạn3*tiêu chuẩn(phòng đôi) (nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ ghép)

 - Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN- SIN.        
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Anh,Việt nhiệt tình hiểu biết.

 - Ăn theo chương trình.                      
- Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình

 - Thuế sân bay hai nước phí ANHK  
- Phụ phí xăng dầu Hàng Không

 - Bảo hiểm du lich *10.000USD* /người



Chi tiết lịch trình xin xem tại đây


Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL TOURIS*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : Mr Quyết - *0904 386 229* Hoặc Ms Tâm - *01266 200 333* *Hoặc Ms Nga** -* *0948353663*
Y/M : *greencanaltour – greencanaltravel*

----------


## greencanal89

Không có lịch trình cụ thể hả bác...

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá cũng tạm ổn đó ạ..2/9 có tăng nhiều khô bác

----------

